# Info about Z31



## 12th_man (Jul 23, 2004)

Hey Guys, i'm in the market for a car, and a mate of mine has told me about a 300zx that is avaliable at the moment. I live in Adelaide, Australia, and the car has been imported from Japan. I havnt seen it yet, because it is being complied, but i'm going to check it out next week sometime. Bassically what i'm wondering is if there is anything to look for in the car that may cause problems down the track.
Also my mate told me that the car is a 'Californian' or something...?!?! i had never heard of it before, and i'm just wondering if anyone here knows the differences between a 'Californian' model and a normal Z31.
Finally the Importer said that the car currently has a Red Top RB20DET in it (the importer is changing it to a Silver Top RB20DET becuase the red top is in bad condition) with the RB engine in it, what is performance like...? i know that Z31 weighs aproximately 100kg less than an R32 (where the silver top RB is comming from) so i'm assuming that performance should be marginally better than an R32 GTST?!?!
Cheers for any info
Matt


----------



## 1986fairladyZ (Jul 17, 2004)

*Californian'*

Hey if it is truly Californian' I would not buy it due to strick emissions, lowers horse power!!! :thumbdwn:


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

if it is dont buy it.


----------



## 12th_man (Jul 23, 2004)

really? he said its a californian version, but does the fact that its got an RB20 in it make any difference...?
Cheers guys


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

RB20 turbo or not? If it's got a turbo I would go for it. They are all tellin you not to buy it but it is so easy with a laptop or computer to bypass everything they set in.


----------



## 12th_man (Jul 23, 2004)

Its got a Silver Top RB20DET from an R32 Skyline in it...and from my calculations that means this car will HOOT! I's been lowered, has an Exhaust, 'californian' bodykit, vented bonnet. I was just wondering what the 'Californian' version means...?


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

12th_man said:


> Hey Guys, i'm in the market for a car, and a mate of mine has told me about a 300zx that is avaliable at the moment. I live in Adelaide, Australia, and the car has been imported from Japan. I havnt seen it yet, because it is being complied, but i'm going to check it out next week sometime. Bassically what i'm wondering is if there is anything to look for in the car that may cause problems down the track.
> Also my mate told me that the car is a 'Californian' or something...?!?! i had never heard of it before, and i'm just wondering if anyone here knows the differences between a 'Californian' model and a normal Z31.
> Finally the Importer said that the car currently has a Red Top RB20DET in it (the importer is changing it to a Silver Top RB20DET becuase the red top is in bad condition) with the RB engine in it, what is performance like...? i know that Z31 weighs aproximately 100kg less than an R32 (where the silver top RB is comming from) so i'm assuming that performance should be marginally better than an R32 GTST?!?!
> Cheers for any info
> Matt


The Z should weigh about 2900Lbs, the RB20DET should make anywhere from 220-245 Flywheel HP if it is stock. The differential is almost unbreakable (R200's kick ass) that straight 6 should be a torque monster for it's small displacement, and can handle about 600 HP on stock internals. I wouldn't use any more than 125 hp shot of the hose, if you do that. with good maintenance you can thrash on it on the weekends and still see 300,000 KM before another engine swap.


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

1986fairladyZ said:


> Hey if it is truly Californian' I would not buy it due to strick emissions, lowers horse power!!! :thumbdwn:


they never sent an RB to the states. Do'n't worry about emissions. that pesky crap can be removed with ease. The seller just wanted you to think it was special. Get it! Get it! Get it! It's an RB powered Z31! F*cking sweet man!


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Marc Z31 said:


> they never sent an RB to the states. Do'n't worry about emissions. that pesky crap can be removed with ease. The seller just wanted you to think it was special. Get it! Get it! Get it! It's an RB powered Z31! F*cking sweet man!


With a 2.0. Even being a DOHC , I don't think it can hold a candle to a VG30. Think torque........


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> With a 2.0. Even being a DOHC , I don't think it can hold a candle to a VG30. Think torque........


Yeah unlike Hondas they need high RPM HP we gots torque from our 3.0s that would blow you away. Didn't VL Comodors have RB30DET or ETs? That's would be nice.


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> With a 2.0. Even being a DOHC , I don't think it can hold a candle to a VG30. Think torque........


because of the straight 6, it has more internal rotating mass (creating more torque...think supra). also, because it is a straight 6, it has a crankshaft twice as long as a V6. it is a skyline engine... I hate to say it but it has quite a bit more power potential than the VG, IF... it keeps the factory internals. With an aftermarket rotating assembaly the VG reigns supreme. There is NO replacement for displacement. It is harder to make the power with that RB, but it can handle quite a bit more abuse than the VG. and I DID say the RB20DET would make a lot of torque *for it's very small displacement*. I'd still rather still have a VG, as I do, but an RB powered Z31 is not the mainstream, and that makes it cool. Not to mention it has a 2.0L 6 cylinder. that sounds like high RPM's and loads of fun.


----------



## 12th_man (Jul 23, 2004)

cheers for the replys guys.
i'm not biased towards either engine, but i know that the car had an engine swap in japan (VG to red top RB). and now that its here in Adelaide, the importer is swapping the engine again (from red top RB to silver top RB) because the red top motor is in bad condition.
does anyone know what the 'Californian' version means...? is the californian more optioned or something...?
cheers for the help guys!


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Marc Z31 said:


> because of the straight 6, it has more internal rotating mass (creating more torque...think supra). also, because it is a straight 6, it has a crankshaft twice as long as a V6. it is a skyline engine... I hate to say it but it has quite a bit more power potential than the VG, IF... it keeps the factory internals. With an aftermarket rotating assembaly the VG reigns supreme. There is NO replacement for displacement. It is harder to make the power with that RB, but it can handle quite a bit more abuse than the VG. and I DID say the RB20DET would make a lot of torque *for it's very small displacement*. I'd still rather still have a VG, as I do, but an RB powered Z31 is not the mainstream, and that makes it cool. Not to mention it has a 2.0L 6 cylinder. that sounds like high RPM's and loads of fun.


Just because it's a 6 banger does not change the fact it only masses 2.0 liters. VG30s have a whole nother liter of displacement , which basically lets them make higher torque than a 2.0 engine , no matter _WHAT_ the configuration is. _V_ engines make torque , that's what that configuration allows them to do. _I_ engines are good for Hp and smooth delivery and great for lowering hood lines , and are easier to work on... 
If I put anything in my car , It'll be an RB26 or an RB30DETT , no 2.0s for me , thanks.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

RB30DETT would uh lets say. FU*#&(NG AWSOME!. Californian means nothing now. You've had 2 engine swaps. All emissions were good with the VG30E(T) not with the RB in it


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

It is a 200ZR. The car is not a "california" version; it is japanese. The RB20DET will hold a candle to the VG30ET. I would get the car the engine is a good engine and if it is in good condition it will be rare since the 200ZR is fairly rare (never imported to the U.S. but it did go to Australia in limited numbers). Also 200ZRs are the best handling of the Z31s the suspension is excellent and the R200 LSd as mentioned is great. The engine will make 190ps stock bu with the newer engine expect about 200-220ps.


----------



## 12th_man (Jul 23, 2004)

awesome!
cheers for the info JAMESZ, thats a big help. it sounds like this car is pretty nice, i'm going to test drive it very soon and get it checked over by a mechanic, and then i will consider purchasing it.
thanks for all the help! you guys ROCK!


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> It is a 200ZR. The car is not a "california" version; it is japanese. The RB20DET will hold a candle to the VG30ET. I would get the car the engine is a good engine and if it is in good condition it will be rare since the 200ZR is fairly rare (never imported to the U.S. but it did go to Australia in limited numbers). Also 200ZRs are the best handling of the Z31s the suspension is excellent and the R200 LSd as mentioned is great. The engine will make 190ps stock bu with the newer engine expect about 200-220ps.


 Actually I was confusing the RB20 with the SR20 , mah bad. Yeah the RB20 would kick ass.


----------

